# Newbie saying hi



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

Second post on IMF, usually am around meso and AM


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*striker4you* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## striker4you (Jan 14, 2012)

much thanks
came to this amazing site on a recommendation


----------



## Dath (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the mag


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 15, 2012)

AM IS FOR FUCKTARDS probably why u have neg rep tho... 


welcome


----------



## RED-STAR (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM 
​


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## windjam (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the place to be homie, alot better than the other crap I was reading out there! Hope you find a good home here!


----------

